# Pawleys Island ~ 6-19-21



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Went down to the creek in Pawleys yesterday morning for an outgoing tide. Great morning, tons of kayaks and boats out on the water. Ended up with a 21.5 in flounder and two nice specks, 19 in and 16 in.














.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Way to go. Some good eating.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice catch


----------

